# Troll



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Dear regulars of the Coping with Infidelity area~

It would appear we have a troll in our forum space. I have reported this person and their posts to the moderators, but at this time I don't see a mod online as I'm sure they are busy! 











Until this person can be dealt with, I suggest we don't feed the troll. Thanks!


----------



## iamnottheonlyone (May 9, 2010)

What's a troll? What do we have to be concerned about?


----------



## sweetpea (Jan 30, 2007)

thank you, I took care of the problem.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

sweetpea said:


> thank you, I took care of the problem.



:allhail: Thank you ma'am! 




> What's a troll? What do we have to be concerned about?


IAM a troll is a person who will come onto a forum and post jibberish, or post the same post over and over, or post something that is EXTREMELY inappropriate (as in   +) just to disrupt the forum. 

As an example, I was a mod over at another forum and I'm a night owl on the west coast--so 2am or 3am for me is like 6am ET!! You can guess that often my job was covering "nights" and one night we had a troll who posted the most horribly offensive sexual pic I've ever seen, and I'm a fully grown 40-something year old woman! I mean...I felt violated just by seeing it! Now, some of our members were there due to trying to escape the sex industry--others for help due to incest or rape, and if some of them had seen that picture it could have been very damaging. There was no intent other than to harm the site. 

In this instance it was just 15 posts of nonsense letters. I don't even think it was another language--just jibberish spam.


----------



## iamnottheonlyone (May 9, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## jitterbug (Feb 13, 2010)

Actually, I have a strong suspicion that there is an OW here, posing as a BS, looking for feedback about whether the husband has emotions for her, or if she's just a booty call.

I saw verbatim duplicates of her threads here at another forum, where she did get sniffed out and called on the carpet by other posters. (and has since disappeared)She's been doing it there even longer. She comes back with different usernames, posting the same story repeatedly.She disregards all of the usual advice regarding confronting,exposure,recovery, reconciliation, etc., and keeps bringing the focus back to whether or not we think her H is emotionally invested in the OW.

I thought about mentioning this a few days ago, when I saw the duplicates, but I didn't want to jump the gun, and make a snap judgment..........



It really angers me, when someone pushes our compassion buttons, and we take the time to provide thoughtful responses, only to find out it was all a ruse . A ruse to ply us for information so she can continue to participate in the betrayal of an innocent party. And I feel that it makes a mockery of the very real pain that a BS goes through.:soapbox::cussing::wtf:


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

That's nice. Well, at least that's one less problem for me to worry about. Don't these people have anything better to do?!


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Actually the troll I was talking about was someone who posted about 15 threads here in "Coping With Infidelity" all in jibberish, random letters and spam. 

The other troll...let's just say I said hello to her.


----------

